# Open Box, Demo, Clearance, Bundles & Specials - Take A Look



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Open Box, Demo, Clearance, Bundles & Specials*

We've been adding so much to our web site that if you haven't look lately you really should. 

As announced recently we are now a stocking *Revic* dealer. 

We just got in a HUGE delivery from *GPO* with many discounted Open Box, Demo & Closeout options. 

Our in stock inventory of *Leupold, Steiner, Konus,* *Nightforce & Swarovski* has never been stronger.

*A few items worth pointing out:

GPO Spectra 6x 2-12x44i - BRWi Riflescope reduced to only $749.99*
When a little more is what you really need. The Spectra™ 6x provides a wide field of view, excellent light transmission, superb low-light resolution and extra magnification for those challenging long-range shots.

*Sig Sauer Buckmasters Combo Kit, includes 3-9x40mm - BDC withthe 1500 Rangefinder, reduced to only $219.99*
The Buckmasters Rangefinder and Riflescopes were inspired by Jackie Bushman to bring the performance of SIG SAUER Electro-Optics at a value that is within reach for every hunter. The riflescopes feature a custom Buckmasters Bullet Drop Compensation (BDC) reticle that has holdover dots out to 500 yards. The rangefinder will provide lightning-fast-ranging performance in a vivid red illuminated display optimized for low light hunting. As an extra value, the rangefinder can be used in “Buckmasters Mode” which comes equipped with 8 onboard ballistic groups, so the rangefinder can indicate which Buckmasters BDC holdover dot to use in your riflescope.
*Features: *
Custom Buckmasters Bullet Drop Compensation (BDC) Reticle with holdover dots out to 500 yards
Up to 9x or 12x Magnification
Vivid Red Illuminated Display optimized for low light hunting (Rangefinder)
"Buckmasters Mode" with 8 onboard ballistic groups (Rangefinder)

*Konus KonusPro-M30 1x-4x24mm Riflescope with Dual Illuminated Center Dot reduced to only $169.99*
This true 1X-4X magnification range is perfect for everything from competitive shoots and close quarter combat, to providing fast and accurate target acquisition associated with hunting dangerous game. The robust 30mm, one-piece tube construction assures strength and durability. As with all the M-30's, the 1X-4X24mm was designed to handle the punishing recoil of todays most powerful guns.The unbreakable glass engraved, 30/30 dual illuminated reticle provides easy target acquisition, while the fully multi-coated optics provides increased luminosity at almost any hour of the day.

*Steiner 10x42 Predator Binocular - Add To Cart for Special Sale Pricing
Predator Diamond Coating*
Added to HD glass, the secret Steiner technology generates superior light transmission, high contrast and high definition imaging.
*Fast-Close-Focus*
Central focusing wheel requires minimal rotation for quick absolute sharpness from close-up to infinity.
*Laser Texture*
Laser texture provide a good grip for these compact and lightweight models making them ideal for hunting or any outdoor excursion.

*Sightmark Citadel 1-6x24 - CR1 reduced to only $269.99* 
Offering a wide magnification range for close to mid-range shooting, the Citadel 1-6x24 combines impressive performance with a stealthy appearance. Designed with real shooters in mind, the Citadel 1-6x features a second focal plane BDC reticle calibrated for 55gr 5.56/.223, red reticle illumination for contrast against targets and low light shooting and fully multi-coated optics. Capped, low profile turrets protect zero and add to the Citadel’s no-nonsense, subdued appearance. A single-piece, 30mm tube and aircraft grade aluminum construction make the Citadel extremely durable and IP67 waterproof. Ideal for a variety of firearms, including ARs and bolt actions rifles, the Citadel 1-6x24 CR1 includes flip up lens caps, a handy throw lever and one CR2032 battery.

*Sightmark Citadel 1-10x24 - CR1 reduced to only $329.99*
The Citadel 1-10x24 CR1 riflescope (SM13138CR1) brings close- to mid-range shooters, hunters and law enforcement to the next level. The Citadel 1-10x24 CR1 riflescope comes feature packed with a fully multi-coated lens and fine-etched, red-illuminated reticle with 11 brightness settings. The riflescope includes a second focal-plane CR1 reticle, great for close- to mid-range shooting and quick target acquisition. The Citadel 1-10x24 comes complete with capped low-profile turrets, ½ MOA per click windage and elevation adjustments and BDC reticle calibrated for .223 55-grain ammunition. This riflescope is IP67-rated waterproof, shockproof and fogproof all while including a throw lever and flip-up caps.

We're blowing out the *Slik Pro 824CF Tripod for only $149.99.* 
The SLIK Pro 824CF has four leg sections that when fully extended reach a height of 64 inches but when completely retracted the tripod is only 18.8 inches in length. It has a weight of just 3.7 lbs but is capable of handling nearly 18 lbs of properly balanced equipment. So the SLIK Pro 824CF would be usable with the highest number of tripod heads from SLIK and others the tripod has an industry standard 3/8 mount post that is reversible to 1/4-20.
The 800 series carbon fiber tripods all have legs made up of carbon Fiber material that is actually comprised of 8 layers of inter-woven carbon strands that are then bonded together in a sealed, high-pressure furnace producing strong, light weight carbon fiber. The legs also feature A.R.S (Anti-Rotational System) is designed into the leg locks and do not allow the individual legs sections to rotate inside each other. Each leg also has an independent lock that sets in one 3 angles to vary the height and stance of the tripod. The three setting are for maximum height, waist level or low angle photography close to the ground.
The four leg sections are secured and loosened with twist locks. Because the legs are non-rotating, you can unlock all of a leg’s stages at once by twisting the three large rubber grips with one hand. This enables fast setup.

*Give us a call, 516-217-1000, and tell us what you're looking for. We will discuss what is best and work with you to get that great item to you at the right price. You've got nothing to lose giving us a call and everything to gain. We look forward to speaking with you.*

It is that time of the year that we appeal to you to help raise $$$ for a very worth cause, United Cerebral Palsy. Those of you that are familiar with us know that the 1st Thursday of August every year we have a huge fund raiser. You can be a HUGE help. If you would please go to this donation page and make a donation of anything, just $1 it would make a big impact. Think of all the forums we participate on. If every member that sees this post would give something, anything, we could raise so much money for Cerebral Palsy of Nassau. Thank you in advance for your generosity. 

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Recent Sale Flyer *

Take a look at our *July Newsletter*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

